# Eclipse startet nicht



## Juerjen (6. Juli 2004)

Ich möchte auch unter Windows gerne Eclipse 2.1.3 nutzen. Leider bekomme ich schon beim ersten Start (nach dem "Completing the install") eine Fehlermeldung. Im .log-File steht dann folgender Fehler:

!SESSION ----------------------------------------------------------------------
!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.launcher 4 0 Jul 06, 2004 22:05:53.530
!MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
!STACK
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:291)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:747)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:583)
Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.boot.InternalBootLoader.run(InternalBootLoader.java:861)
	at org.eclipse.core.boot.BootLoader.run(BootLoader.java:461)
	... 7 more
Caused by: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.swt.win32_2.1.3\os\win32\x86\swt-win32-2136.dll: Ein an das System angeschlossenes GerÃ¤t funktioniert nicht
	at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Library.java:108)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.<clinit>(OS.java:46)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.internal_new_GC(Display.java:1291)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.init(Device.java:547)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.init(Display.java:1316)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.<init>(Device.java:96)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<init>(Display.java:291)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<init>(Display.java:287)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.run(Workbench.java:1361)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.boot.InternalBootLoader.run(InternalBootLoader.java:858)
	... 8 more



Pfade sind alle richtig gesetzt, es erscheint ja auch kurz das Eclipse-Logo.

Habe schon VM explizit angegeben, die swt-win32-2136.dll (wie in anderen Beiträgen mit ähnlichem Fehler empfohlen) in %jre_home%\bin,   %jre_home%\lib und in %WINDIR%\System32 kopiert. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Woran könnte es noch liegen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Anscheindend ist dein Download hinüber ...

lads mal wieder neu herunter bzw.  zieh dir am besten gleich die final von Eclipse 3.0 ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Juerjen (7. Juli 2004)

*geht leider auch mit 3.0 nicht*

Der Download ist nicht hinüber, ich hab ihn schon mehrfach heruntergeladen, außerdem müsste dann ja das ZIP beim Entpacken schon Probleme machen.

Danke für den Tipp mit Version 3.0, da war ich wohl nicht ganz up-to-date. 
Allerdings bekomme ich da eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung beim Start, nur die DLL ist eine andere:

java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.swt.win32_3.0.0\os\win32\x86\swt-win32-3062.dll: Ein an das System angeschlossenes GerÃ¤t funktioniert nicht


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Welches Betriebssystem setzt du denn ein?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Cybernd (7. Juli 2004)

Mögliche Ursache: Kein angemessenes JRE. 1.4.x wäre anzustreben.

cybi


----------



## Juerjen (7. Juli 2004)

*OS und JRE Version*

WIn98 first edition und JRE 1.4.2, sollte also laut Eclipse.org funktionieren...


----------



## Weiterleiter (11. Juli 2004)

hi....

Hast du das JRE vorm enpacken von Eclipse installiert oder erst nachher?

Ich hatte es einmal nachher erst installiert und hatte dann ähnliche Probleme. Hab dann einfach den Ordner samt virtual mashine in das Eclipseverzeichnis umkopiert.... keine elegante Lösung, aber es hat so ersma wieder gelaufen.


----------



## Juerjen (11. Juli 2004)

*vorher*

Das JDK wurde vorher installiert und funktioniert auch.

Pfade sind auch alle eingerichtet und es wird ja auch das Logo gezeigt, was ja nicht der Fall wäre, wenn er die JRE nicht finden würde...


----------

